# Oil Catch Cans



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Has anyone got one installed yet? looks simple but just want to clear a few details up. Looking for pics or how to. did do a serch and came up 0


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Google Conceptual Polymer Catch Cans and check them out they are very good quality cans. I used one in the LS4 I use to own and it worked wonders on an N/A engine - caught a lot of oil/water etc and prevented KR which is the ultimate goal right. TC applications are known for more blow-by so it definitely can't hurt to give it a shot to see what is coming back through to the intake. As far as installation with this car I haven't played around with the PCV system yet but it wouldn't take long for me to see where the can should go, usually it's in line with the PCV line running to the manifold itself, although some people have ran a two can setup one on the clean air side (to the intake elbow, or near the TB) but that really isn't necessary. I'll take a look under the hood and shoot you a PM with more details.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

awsome thanks. i looked at the pcv and found a hose going from the intake to the top of the turbo inlet and that looks to be the only one. i dont see anything else. u think it would run from the valve cover to the turbo!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

thats it...just looked at all data. looks like there is a vent from the intake to the head than in goes thru the pipe to the top of the turbo. the pipe is fluted looks like its going to be hard to mate up to the catch can


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Your search came up with 0? Hmm.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...can-reservoir-has-anyone-done.html#post104297


As far as it preventing kr? Lol


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

oshia86 said:


> Your search came up with 0? Hmm.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...can-reservoir-has-anyone-done.html#post104297
> 
> ...


Why LOL man? That really adds no value to the discussion, have you tested a catch can w.r.t KR, timing advance, performance? Probably not. The bottom line is an intake that is getting force fed oil through the PCV, or oil brought into the combustion process is detrimental to performance and fuel economy. There is no doubt that TC applications increase blowby. There is also no doubt that increased oil in the intake manifold and combustion chamber increases the risk of detonation and necessatates higher octane levels for the same level of timing advance. I don't make things up, I do the research, install and test every modification I make, if it doesn't make sense or doesn't add any value then it gets scrapped. I would bet dollars to pesos anyone who is tuned w/ mods increasing airflow will benefit from getting a catch can and reduced KR or the ability to add timing will be there. Those who granny it daily probably won't benefit nearly as much, so the investment may not be for everyone. If you want I can e-mail you before and after logs of the complete disappearance of part throttle and WOT knock and my ability to increase timing after installing the catch can on my other application. I've spent hours logging data, it's all positive and cans are well worth the $100 investment and do help prevent KR. Maybe you should use your advanced websearching skills to do some more research about the benefits of a catch can.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

I know all of the benefits of a catch can. Show me results of the Cruze having KR due to this issue. Your other application means nothing here.


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

oshia86 said:


> I know all of the benefits of a catch can. Show me results of the Cruze having KR due to this issue. Your other application means nothing here.


Where did I say that the Cruze had KR due to "blow-by"? If you read it again (slower), I said adding a catch can will help prevent or reduce KR due to oil entering the combustion chamber especially those who have mods that increase airflow. I used my another application as an example, so what. It's a universal benefit for just about any application, period, dot. 

Ironically, that _is _probably the primary benefit, since you know what all of the benefits are, I thought you would know this already. So then this kind of contradicts what you said in another thread where you've already supported the idea installing it on the Cruze. If it doesn't help prevent KR (result of detonation/preignition) on the Cruze, then why would you be _for _installing one? Looks? Oil recycling? "They are good" isn't quite elaborate enough. 

Do you really have a clue what you are talking about? Or are you just that guy who speaks in generalities with no content who thinks he knows everything, that is my guess, I'm going to start calling you Skip Bayless. 

Why would the Cruze being, a TC application, be an exception to the "blow-by" causing KR rule? No piston rings are perfectly sealed, Skip. To be honest with all of the problems the car has with it's recommended octane rating, and the amount of KR that I log on 91 octane, which I shouldn't be, it would probably be very easy to "show you" tangible, repeatable data logs that show the benefits. Maybe you can show me something that says catch cans don't have the potential to reduce KR instead? Because from my experiences and everything that I've ever read say otherwise.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

The op was asking about the Cruze, not your "other application", correct? Way to attempt to put words into my mouth though. I'm not going to argue with you. You really think there are no benefits to a catch can besides reducing kr? Notice that I never said it couldn't/wouldn't happen, just thought it was funny that it was being discussed about a 2my old car. Although, from what I understand, in most applications it would be unlikely and not something that shouldn't happen overnight. I had one on my '06 GTO. I've seen how much oil they can be trap. Pretty insane when you think about it.


----------

